# About to hit the fan?



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Anyone else feel like $&*# is about to hit the fan soon? Maybe this is just my inner prepper but I am feeling the need more and more lately to get all our ducks in a row


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

It is your thoughts, predictions, and too much news.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> It is your thoughts, predictions, and too much news.


Yeah I should stop watching the news,lol


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't know... $20+ Trillion in the hole? Is this a designed means of budgeting?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Shamelessly stolen from FB- I don't have ducks. Or a row. I have squirrels, and they're at a rave. 

The country is in crisis, and we should all be aware of it.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Oregon1986 said:


> Yeah I should stop watching the news,lol


I have to filter the news very carefully, most of it is so twisted as to little more than mist.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Stock up on coffee, it'll be fine.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Clem said:


> Stock up on coffee, it'll be fine.


Lmao you are right, as long as we have coffee what could go wrong?


----------



## Bob M. (Nov 5, 2018)

SHTF everyday, really. it always has, and tomorrow wont be any different. We'll deal with it, we've dealt with it all depression, suppression, bunch of other 'ssions.

you're just hoping the world will end because of the marriage...ha ha.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

I don't know, but if my mother-in-law tells me one more time about another conspiracy video she just saw on YouTube, the S will surely HTF here.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

no tv here...cuts down on anxiety...


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

No


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Oregon1986 said:


> Yeah I should stop watching the news,lol



Anything ON the news is of little importance, and anything of real importance is not on the news.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Oregon1986 said:


> Anyone else feel like $&*# is about to hit the fan soon? Maybe this is just my inner prepper but I am feeling the need more and more lately to get all our ducks in a row


If you eliminated media and simply chose to live your life surrounded by pines, dogwoods, corn stalks and critters, would you even know if the SHTF? Would you care?
There is a point where letting too much fresh air in the house kills the smell of your pie baking in the oven.


----------



## #1 WV BonBonQueen (Sep 16, 2018)

Oregon1986 said:


> Yeah I should stop watching the news,lol


Not watching the news somedays is a good thing. But I still wonder what is happening and who is killing who. We only watch Youtube and I don't know how much real news we get or just what the youtubers are putting out, to get us to keep watching? 
But all in all, we all better be ready, if in fact the stuff hits the fan. When the office of Homeland Security says, better get ready for at least a 6 month drought or lack of power, or whatever, but 6 months of lack of life as we know it. I am getting ready. jmho


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

https://www.foxnews.com/science/rain-spotted-on-saturns-moon-titan-which-may-be-home-to-alien-life

See? They're coming, just as soon as their shower is over. Now instead of buying a new bucket to milk your goats with you'll be over at Zombietruth.org buying 12 gauge nuke slugs for your neon green Winchester.


----------



## #1 WV BonBonQueen (Sep 16, 2018)

Mish said:


> I don't know, but if my mother-in-law tells me one more time about another conspiracy video she just saw on YouTube, the S will surely HTF here.


Somedays I feel this way too, but it is Hubby not MIL. lol 
I don't mind some of the videos, but.... some of them, if people watch that kind of stuff, WOW, no wonder our world is going so bad so fast? 
Anyway, I play on my computer when he is into those videos. I only catch about 1/2 of what is happening, if I am that unlucky. He watches intentently for sure. Sometimes I use this to motivate me, get my butt off the couch and into doing something productive, like whatever needs doing, so I don't have to listen so close.


----------



## #1 WV BonBonQueen (Sep 16, 2018)

GTX63 said:


> https://www.foxnews.com/science/rain-spotted-on-saturns-moon-titan-which-may-be-home-to-alien-life
> 
> See? They're coming, just as soon as their shower is over. Now instead of buying a new bucket to milk your goats with you'll be over at Zombietruth.org buying 12 gauge nuke slugs for your neon green Winchester.


Hmmm, I may have to check our stock of ammo, to see if we do need these or already have plenty of those? LOL Just kidding.


----------



## #1 WV BonBonQueen (Sep 16, 2018)

anniew said:


> no tv here...cuts down on anxiety...


Yes it sure does. 
We have friends who thinks we have lost our minds when we tell them that we have no cable, or Direct/Dish to watch and all we watch is... youtube, netflix and whatever is free. Well not free,as I must pay an internet bill to watch them, also netflix and their fees to watch. 
Just not nearly as bad as watching mainstream TV I think? lol


----------



## dyrne (Feb 22, 2015)

Without offering judgement on whether it is a good or bad thing I don't think anyone will disagree that we're at the demographic tipping point. Likely Texas swings blue next election and after that... we will begin accelerating the transition to being essentially a south american country with all that entails. Some negative aspects of that will be a lower trust society, endemic corruption and violence etc. We will essentially be another Brazil. I like Brazil but I have a friend that lives there and he is mugged it seems a few times a year. 

How unstable that will be remains to be seen. Current entitlement programs will probably not be sustainable... It seems possible that we begin soon to see the balkanization of the country. The consequences of that, who knows but I can see the US splitting.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

#1 WV BonBonQueen said:


> Yes it sure does.
> We have friends who thinks we have lost our minds when we tell them that we have no cable, or Direct/Dish to watch and all we watch is... youtube, netflix and whatever is free. Well not free,as I must pay an internet bill to watch them, also netflix and their fees to watch.
> Just not nearly as bad as watching mainstream TV I think? lol


Let's just hope that _Birdbox_ isn't news lol.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

I don't think it is. I just think they want you to think it is so you will get behind whatever they want you to.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Mish said:


> I don't know, but if my mother-in-law tells me one more time about another conspiracy video she just saw on YouTube, the S will surely HTF here.


LMAO


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

I agree it's SHTF time again. I'm currently building a diversion WALL (out of free pallets) so that when it does hit the fan, all of it will blow into my garden. 

geo


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

#1 WV BonBonQueen said:


> Somedays I feel this way too, but it is Hubby not MIL. lol
> I don't mind some of the videos, but.... some of them, if people watch that kind of stuff, WOW, no wonder our world is going so bad so fast?
> Anyway, I play on my computer when he is into those videos. I only catch about 1/2 of what is happening, if I am that unlucky. He watches intentently for sure. Sometimes I use this to motivate me, get my butt off the couch and into doing something productive, like whatever needs doing, so I don't have to listen so close.


My MIL lives with us, and at least twice a week she ambushes us while we're watching tv: "There's this video that you need to watch that the main stream media won't talk about, so that we're prepared when the SHTF!" I am starting to get the same primitive fight or flight reaction that I get when someone approaches me requesting to talk about the good news.

I recently realized that having to go to the bathroom when the video starts works pretty well but I'm sure she's starting to wonder about my continence.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

dyrne said:


> Likely Texas swings blue next election....



Even that "color" thing (blue/red) is a news media creation, one in which they completely reversed course on a decade or so ago. 

When they first came out with it, it was blue for Republicans and red for Democrats. Someone probably pointed out that red was often associated with communists (remember when China's first name was RED), and likely the liberal new bunch decided that hit too close to being the truth with regards to Democrats, so they simply flipped the colors one election without comment.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

I don't watch the regular news with exception of a little weather info. The sources can't be trusted anymore and it's pretty much all fabricated gloom and doom. Living conditions in the US for the average person have never been better.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Most of the nasty things that could happen to the US will happen slowly. You will get some warning and can prepare.

I try to stay prepared because of the possibility of a Carrington event. When one happens there will be, at most, a 20 hour warning and it will likely take down the whole grid and fry anything with a transistor. The grid will be down for years. Your radio, TV, computer, phone, newer car and truck and solar charge controller probably won't work. Welcome to the 1930s. Food and water in the cities will run out quickly. Fuel for heating can't be delivered. Totally screwed.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Lets hope not because I'm snowed in for a bit and just found out I'm low on popcorn, HTH did I let that happen ?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

What happens when a majority of Americans depend on a government check and the check bounces?


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

HDRider said:


> What happens when a majority of Americans depend on a government check and the check bounces?


a lot of people up a creek without a paddle


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Oregon1986 said:


> a lot of people up a creek without a paddle


Might they try to take your paddle?


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

HDRider said:


> Might they try to take your paddle?


not if they don't want to get shanked


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

People are only concentrating on the 800,000 not receiving their paycheques. The shut down is like a giant spider web getting bigger and bigger and sticking to everyone. Businesses depend on the money spent by these workers. Towns depend on the taxes brought in by the money spent by these workers. Banks depend on the money spent by these workers. For every worker not being paid there are at least 9 others who will lose as much. This is what has been learned from previous shutdowns.

The fans are already spreading the sh**


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Nimrod said:


> Most of the nasty things that could happen to the US will happen slowly....


I agree. Kind of like boiling a frog in a pot of water. If you turn up the heat very slowly, the frog will have no idea that it is being boiled. When it does realize it, it's too late. The frog is too weak to jump out.


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

emdeengee said:


> People are only concentrating on the 800,000 not receiving their paycheques. The shut down is like a giant spider web getting bigger and bigger and sticking to everyone. Businesses depend on the money spent by these workers. Towns depend on the taxes brought in by the money spent by these workers. Banks depend on the money spent by these workers. For every worker not being paid there are at least 9 others who will lose as much. This is what has been learned from previous shutdowns.
> 
> The fans are already spreading the sh**



Birthing pains...…….the big shock is it ain`t the baby they think they are having.....


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Unplug your fan.


----------



## D-BOONE (Feb 9, 2016)

Oregon1986 said:


> Anyone else feel like $&*# is about to hit the fan soon? Maybe this is just my inner prepper but I am feeling the need more and more lately to get all our ducks in a row


Wouldnt do any me good everytime I get my ducks in a row someone shoots my lead duck.scatters my flock.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

The one thing you can bet on is that people will not see this as clear warning, and will not become active preppers for the coming horror.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Sourdough said:


> The one thing you can bet on is that people will not see this as clear warning, and will not become active preppers for the coming horror.


Husband and I were talking about this earlier, weather people would learn from this experience or not.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

Oregon1986 said:


> Husband and I were talking about this earlier, weather people would learn from this experience or not.


From my experience, either you get it or you don't. I think most people who are in trouble now will go right back to their old ways as soon as that big fat paycheck covering several pay periods rolls in. 

I'm not jaded at all.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Mish said:


> From my experience, either you get it or you don't. I think most people who are in trouble now will go right back to their old ways as soon as that big fat paycheck covering several pay periods rolls in.
> 
> I'm not jaded at all.


You're probably right and they will want pitty the next time it happens too and they are in same position.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

It's all fine and dandy until it's You not getting paid


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

oneraddad said:


> It's all fine and dandy until it's You not getting paid


We're not getting paid. It's all fine and dandy.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

oneraddad said:


> It's all fine and dandy until it's You not getting paid


I don't get paid. I wish I got paid for the laundry,cooking,dishes and such


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

You didn't sign on for a paying job. How many weeks can you go without your husband getting paid ? What will that wedding look like ?


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Mish said:


> We're not getting paid. It's all fine and dandy.



How much would you expect HT to pay you for hanging out here ?


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

oneraddad said:


> You didn't sign on for a paying job. How many weeks can you go without your husband getting paid ? What will that wedding look like ?


If his job was affected we would be ok for awhile but yes after awhile we would be in same boat


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

oneraddad said:


> You didn't sign on for a paying job. How many weeks can you go without your husband getting paid ? What will that wedding look like ?


Me? We can probably go about a year without getting paid because we live simply and put money back. This isn't the first rodeo for us, probably won't be the last.

I'm assuming the wedding comment was for Oregon. My wedding is long gone


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

oneraddad said:


> How much would you expect HT to pay you for hanging out here ?


No idea what that's supposed to mean, and no idea how to answer it.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I have a cousin that is married a federal prison guard she is a stay at home home schooling mother . yeah things are getting very tight and he has to keep showing up for work. 

is the fan getting shat on , it is for a lot of people , it doesn't have to be a world wide crisis to be crapping on someones fan.

what does this tell us about politics , neither side cares about the federal employee. 

heck back when we were bailing out the banks they could have stipulated that if a bank took bail out dollars they could not foreclose on a federal employees home during a government shut down , or while deployed in the service of their country.

they are pawns in a political game both sides are using them to make the other side try and cave.


----------



## #1 WV BonBonQueen (Sep 16, 2018)

Mish said:


> My MIL lives with us, and at least twice a week she ambushes us while we're watching tv: "There's this video that you need to watch that the main stream media won't talk about, so that we're prepared when the SHTF!" I am starting to get the same primitive fight or flight reaction that I get when someone approaches me requesting to talk about the good news.
> 
> I recently realized that having to go to the bathroom when the video starts works pretty well but I'm sure she's starting to wonder about my continence.


LOL I know of what you speak!!! 
I just try being polite but some days, when Hubby is on a roll of them, and I can't take any more of them, I just find something to do, he knows that I can only watch so many, then it becomes a High Blood Pressure moment, and I don't want to go there either. LOL 
So he is kind enough to just let me leave the room, before I find something really big to do, that I require help with. 
Just tell the MIL if she asks that you are just trying to keep the ol' Kidneys working, so if the SHTF you won't have that to worry about too. LOL


----------



## #1 WV BonBonQueen (Sep 16, 2018)

oneraddad said:


> Lets hope not because I'm snowed in for a bit and just found out I'm low on popcorn, HTH did I let that happen ?


I just went the other day and refilled my supply, which is small but I love my Popcorn, also had to buy more butter for it too. can't have popcorn with all my butter on it. lol
Did you know that if you grind it, it supposedly makes the bestest Cornbread? I didn't until a good friend who rides horses was out with a group and the one man who does all the cooking made some and all we so impressed. Makes me want to go get me a big 50 # bag at Sam's so I can do it too. But I am afraid I would weigh 2 tons by the time I used it all up, because we don't eat much popcorn, but now popping it!! I do eat that, all I can, as often as I can.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Yes, I have noticed that grinding whole corn into meal does make absolutely delicious cornbread,


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

emdeengee said:


> People are only concentrating on the 800,000 not receiving their paycheques. The shut down is like a giant spider web getting bigger and bigger and sticking to everyone. Businesses depend on the money spent by these workers. Towns depend on the taxes brought in by the money spent by these workers. Banks depend on the money spent by these workers. For every worker not being paid there are at least 9 others who will lose as much. This is what has been learned from previous shutdowns.
> 
> The fans are already spreading the sh**


That might be a real problem if all 800,000 where in one spot, but they aren't they are all over the country.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

#1 WV BonBonQueen said:


> I just went the other day and refilled my supply, which is small but I love my Popcorn, also had to buy more butter for it too. can't have popcorn with all my butter on it. lol
> Did you know that if you grind it, it supposedly makes the bestest Cornbread? I didn't until a good friend who rides horses was out with a group and the one man who does all the cooking made some and all we so impressed. Makes me want to go get me a big 50 # bag at Sam's so I can do it too. But I am afraid I would weigh 2 tons by the time I used it all up, because we don't eat much popcorn, but now popping it!! I do eat that, all I can, as often as I can.


OK, off topic but it weirded me out, I literally just watched a video last night about how fresh ground corn makes the best cornbread, first time I've ever thought about it, ever. And then you go and post this.

Now I'm tempted to go down my Elon-Musk-says-the-world-is-a-computer-simulation rabbit hole. SHTF indeed.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Not yet. Social decay has a way of stretching out for a really long time.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Just got back from the airport. Lots of TSA workers working at Baltimore Md and Tampa fla. airports. No lines fastest I ever moved through security. News hipes everything weather to the wall.


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

The chair is against the wall....John has a long mustache......the baby is not due yet.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

This is just another political stare down and not near as risky at the Cuban Missile Crisis was in October 1962 based on what my father and teachers conveyed to me during my early end of my era as we faced the threats of that time and associated economic recession.

My father said in 1962 he and others experienced four daily newspaper editions and the evening news with ever changing headlines on the missile crisis from the early morning one star edition delivered to our doorstep through the midmorning two star , afternoon 3 star and late evening 4 star editions they bought at a news stand a few blocks away.

Now we still have TV coverage, only more polarized and the beast known as internet for our crisis overload.

Although this partial shutdown is reported of the effect it is having on the 800,000 federal employees caught in the shutdown, it is also showing that government can be reduced for almost a month.

The 800,000 while a large six digit number has been come close to during recession/depressions of the last few decades when during a particular quarter many companies RIF'd 5000 here , 10,000 over there, such and such company announces bankruptcy and will shed or reduce hours of 20,000 jobs in restructure, etc.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Shrek said:


> in 1962 he and others experienced four daily newspaper editions and the evening news


How did we ever survive without Twitter (and all it's Twits) to keep us informed with the latest minute by minute rumors?


----------



## #1 WV BonBonQueen (Sep 16, 2018)

Mish said:


> OK, off topic but it weirded me out, I literally just watched a video last night about how fresh ground corn makes the best cornbread, first time I've ever thought about it, ever. And then you go and post this.
> 
> Now I'm tempted to go down my Elon-Musk-says-the-world-is-a-computer-simulation rabbit hole. SHTF indeed.


I have never tried fresh ground corn for eating at the time you are grinding. But I trust my friend who says it is sooooo good. lol
Maybe someone, somewhere is trying to tell you to try it??? lol Let us all know what you think of the taste. But I also think that anything you make fresh is always better than canned, frozen or whatever, unless you are talking Spaghetti and meat sauce or Chili, both of those are always better as leftovers! lol


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

To me, it gives the cornbread a much sweeter taste.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

#1 WV BonBonQueen said:


> I have never tried fresh ground corn for eating at the time you are grinding. But I trust my friend who says it is sooooo good. lol
> Maybe someone, somewhere is trying to tell you to try it??? lol Let us all know what you think of the taste. But I also think that anything you make fresh is always better than canned, frozen or whatever, unless you are talking Spaghetti and meat sauce or Chili, both of those are always better as leftovers! lol


I'd have to get a grain mill first, not that I haven't been thinking about it. I've got a bunch of people with weird diets in the house though, so I probably won't. I love me some cornbread (and bread in general) but two out of the four of us can't eat it and I don't need to be eating their portions, which is what you know would happen!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Mish said:


> I don't need to be eating their portions


When you grind your own, you can make as much or as little as you like.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

Bearfootfarm said:


> When you grind your own, you can make as much or as little as you like.


Yeah, but then I have to make my cooking time worth it because I honestly don't really like cooking. I don't want to make a whole skillet of cornbread because I _really_ don't need to eat that much, but I doubt I'd spend the time doing all the work involved to make a muffin or two (and again, if I made more I'd _have_ to eat them because that's who I am).

I try to be honest with myself even if it ain't pretty


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

can't eat cornbread? Why? If you don't put wheat flour in it, there would be no gluten


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

whiterock said:


> can't eat cornbread? Why? If you don't put wheat flour in it, there would be no gluten


My daughter has a rare genetic condition where certain foods just don't sit well with her, some in a pretty serious way. Corn unfortunately tends to be one of them. My mother-in-law is a diabetic, so she's ok in moderation but she doesn't do moderation very well, so I try to avoid making things that encourage her to eat poorly. And I can't do cornbread unless it's sweet cornbread, so I contribute to the problem :-/


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

My condolences on not being able to eat cornbread. There was a pan on the table every day when I was growing up. Also a few slices of white bread. My folks couldn't hardly eat without bread.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Dryne: I am more optimistic than that. I think the people of the US still have some common sense and will turn back to our roots. The struggle is on.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

whiterock said:


> My condolences on not being able to eat cornbread. There was a pan on the table every day when I was growing up. Also a few slices of white bread. My folks couldn't hardly eat without bread.


You are a lucky person, I would love to have cornbread every day. Fortunately nobody here has the dreaded gluten problem so I can still make regular bread, because I don't think I could live without bread! I do have to kind of keep it up high so MIL forgets it's there when she's looking for something to eat, though


----------



## Bob M. (Nov 5, 2018)

Nimrod said:


> Most of the nasty things that could happen to the US will happen slowly. You will get some warning and can prepare.
> 
> I try to stay prepared because of the possibility of a Carrington event. When one happens there will be, at most, a 20 hour warning and it will likely take down the whole grid and fry anything with a transistor. The grid will be down for years. Your radio, TV, computer, phone, newer car and truck and solar charge controller probably won't work. Welcome to the 1930s. Food and water in the cities will run out quickly. Fuel for heating can't be delivered. Totally screwed.


<- points finger and laughs. Professor Sybill Trelawney would surely agree....... any day now...yep...just waitin...any day now.... *Laugh*


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Mish said:


> Yeah, but then I have to make my cooking time worth it because I honestly don't really like cooking. I don't want to make a whole skillet of cornbread because I _really_ don't need to eat that much, but I doubt I'd spend the time doing all the work involved to make a muffin or two (and again, if I made more I'd _have_ to eat them because that's who I am).
> 
> I try to be honest with myself even if it ain't pretty


I understand completely, bread is the debil, and I can actually hear it talking to me.


----------



## Bob M. (Nov 5, 2018)

I got rid of my bread machine, because it made bread too easy and good. was making too much of it, toss the ingredients in it, and setting the timer up so it'd be just done and hot in the morning when I'd wake up for some whipped honey butter and bread...omg.... you know I outta invent one that makes like just two 'rolls' worth or something. ya thats a excellent idea and money maker. how many people out there would love to have it just make like two decent sized dinner rolls worth of either breakfast or dinner, and not a whole loaf? I know I would...but then I'd be back to eating too much bread again..........
but thats it...a bread machine you can put in different inserts. for making for instance one, or two rolls, a half loaf of bread or a whole loaf, or one or two burger buns/etc. maybe cup cake or muffin sizes too..... seems so simple...why hasnt it been done yet?


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

Bob M. said:


> I got rid of my bread machine, because it made bread too easy and good. was making too much of it, toss the ingredients in it, and setting the timer up so it'd be just done and hot in the morning when I'd wake up for some whipped honey butter and bread...omg.... *you know I outta invent one that makes like just two 'rolls' worth or something. ya thats a excellent idea and money maker.* how many people out there would love to have it just make like two decent sized dinner rolls worth of either breakfast or dinner, and not a whole loaf? I know I would...but then I'd be back to eating too much bread again..........


You should, brilliant idea! But make it extra heavy duty because it would be going constantly in this house.


----------



## Ellendra (Jul 31, 2013)

A slightly easier way to invent that would be to make a pan that fits an existing bread machine, with just a hamburger-bun-sized chamber in the center, and water reservoirs around it. If you just used a smaller pan, then the baking cycle would burn it. But if you have water to absorb some of the heat, you could use the existing program.

Or, find a way to edit the programmed settings.


----------



## brosil (Dec 15, 2003)

Back when I was working, I worried a lot about TS hitting TF. Now I don't. Retiring was a great stress release. Now, I tend to watch the news and laugh at the silly monkeys.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

The government shut down is a SHTF situation for many people. My question is why they need to go to the food bank after missing one paycheck. A reasonable person would have at minimum a month's supply of food in the house. Even a low income family should be able to manage that. Rent due and not enough savings to pay even one month. Hey, maybe you should cancel cable, not eat out all the time, not have the "everything" cell phone, etc. and build an emergency fund. Its not like we've not had government shut downs before which should tell you it will happen again -- get prepared.

I did not grocery shop from Dec. 20 until Jan. 16 and I ate three meals per day as usual. I keep a supply of shelf stable milk on-hand so no need to run to the store for milk so I was eating 100% from my pantry and freezer. My only income is social security so I don't have any "extra" funds but still manage to have enough money put back to pay my bills for a couple months without having a panic attack. 

As long as people spend every dollar that comes into their homes and do not prepare for a rainy day, they will continue to have SHTF emergencies.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Many stop on the way home for food, either something at store to make when they get home, take out to take home, or eat in restaurants on the way home. They don't keep anything at the house to eat. No reserves. I will assume that some have some cereal and milk at home. Maybe some cold pizza or doggie bags.


----------



## snowlady (Aug 1, 2011)

My sister in law has more money than God but if something happened that they couldn’t get out for a week, they’d starve. They have fruits and veggies to make smoothies, coffee and a bit of breakfast type stuff. Other than that, nothing. They eat out or have it delivered. And what they do have is only maybe 2-3 days worth. They are not prepared for anything. Maybe they could buy their way out of a jam.


----------



## Lady89 (Feb 22, 2014)

The risk of SHTF is higher now then it has ever been in my life. To be fair i am not that old =P


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

Sourdough said:


> The one thing you can bet on is that people will not see this as clear warning, and will not become active preppers for the coming horror.


I have given much thought to this particular truth. My conclusion is that most people are not psychologically capable of dealing with the absence of modern technology and logistics. They just can't deal with the idea of living in a darker incarnation of the early years of the republic, resulting in a massive case of denial in place of any effort to be ready for it.


----------



## snowlady (Aug 1, 2011)

Today was telling. We’ve had super cold weather, freezing rain and more snow and wind than usual for a couple of weeks. I ventured out today between predictions of blowing snow and -45. The grocery store shelves were bare and the stores were packed. I went more because I was getting shack wacky, not because I needed to. I went to a Walmart right on the interstate so their deliveries should have been pretty consistent. What will all of these people do when there isn’t a delivery to be made. I admit I don’t prep like I should especially given the times but I could last for awhile. There are a lot of things I could do if I had to and I do have some working knowledge of taking care of things. I need to work on that.


----------



## HappyGarden (Jan 5, 2019)

Oregon1986 said:


> Anyone else feel like $&*# is about to hit the fan soon? Maybe this is just my inner prepper but I am feeling the need more and more lately to get all our ducks in a row


It's no wonder. Our Government and society arguing back and forth has been like living in a dysfunctional family 24/7. It's giving me an ulcer. Yes, this feeling is very common. I'm grateful to have a good job and self reliant skills.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

HappyGarden said:


> It's no wonder. Our Government and society arguing back and forth has been like living in a dysfunctional family 24/7. It's giving me an ulcer. Yes, this feeling is very common. I'm grateful to have a good job and self reliant skills.


Where in Oregon are you?


----------



## HappyGarden (Jan 5, 2019)

Oregon1986 said:


> Where in Oregon are you?


Hello! I live in Roseburg.
How about you?


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

HappyGarden said:


> Hello! I live in Roseburg.
> How about you?


I am outside of lebanon


----------



## HappyGarden (Jan 5, 2019)

It's great to hear from other like minded people in the same state, I know very few.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

HappyGarden said:


> It's great to hear from other like minded people in the same state, I know very few.


Same here,not many in to homesteading around here


----------



## Bob M. (Nov 5, 2018)

Ann-NWIowa said:


> The government shut down is a SHTF situation for many people.


Well, I hope they are prepping for when /if it shuts down in a few weeks. if not they have no one to blame but themselves. They are getting their back paychecks, they should be able to prepare a lot.


----------



## wkndwrnch (Oct 7, 2012)

Oregon1986 said:


> Husband and I were talking about this earlier, weather people would learn from this experience or not.


So many have their hand out now,it will just become worse,they will think they deserve more,faster.


----------



## wkndwrnch (Oct 7, 2012)

whiterock said:


> Many stop on the way home for food, either something at store to make when they get home, take out to take home, or eat in restaurants on the way home. They don't keep anything at the house to eat. No reserves. I will assume that some have some cereal and milk at home. Maybe some cold pizza or doggie bags.


It truly amazes me how crowded the grocery is every evening.The "what is for dinner" question causes them to go shopping for something processed.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

My personal belief is that it has already happened. It just hasn't gotten up to speed as yet. We have seen a steady decline in society since the mid 60's.
Its kind of like catching wild hogs.
You go and feed them corn in the same place, at the same time each day. One day you put up a fence panel and keep feeding them. They will be cautious and go to eating. Every few days you add a panel and the same process comes about. Lastly you add a gate panel. You don't shut it for a few days until you can get as many hogs as possible to come in and eat at the same time. You might even increase the amount of feed that you put out to keep them there longer. Then one time you feed the hogs and shut the gate.
The hogs will bounce around in the pen, hitting the sides then settle back to eating, not knowing that the next destination is the slaughterhouse.
I believe that the gate is already shut and we are banging around in the pen.


----------



## LoneWolf1970 (Jan 9, 2019)

The only reason I have a tv, no wait there are 2 reasons I have a tv. The first is to watch movies, the second is to get my frustration out by killing things in my video games. Yes unfortunately I am a gamer.


----------



## Ellendra (Jul 31, 2013)

LoneWolf1970 said:


> The only reason I have a tv, no wait there are 2 reasons I have a tv. The first is to watch movies, the second is to get my frustration out by killing things in my video games. Yes unfortunately I am a gamer.


We all have our vices.

I have to restrict my Everquest time to certain months out of the year, otherwise things don't get done.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lady89 said:


> The risk of SHTF is higher now then it has ever been in my life.


I think it was higher a long time ago.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Oregon1986 said:


> I am outside of lebanon


You don't look Lebanese.


----------



## JohnP (Sep 1, 2010)

CIW said:


> My personal belief is that it has already happened. It just hasn't gotten up to speed as yet. We have seen a steady decline in society since the mid 60's.
> Its kind of like catching wild hogs.
> You go and feed them corn in the same place, at the same time each day. One day you put up a fence panel and keep feeding them. They will be cautious and go to eating. Every few days you add a panel and the same process comes about. Lastly you add a gate panel. You don't shut it for a few days until you can get as many hogs as possible to come in and eat at the same time. You might even increase the amount of feed that you put out to keep them there longer. Then one time you feed the hogs and shut the gate.
> The hogs will bounce around in the pen, hitting the sides then settle back to eating, not knowing that the next destination is the slaughterhouse.
> I believe that the gate is already shut and we are banging around in the pen.


Cheery thoughts. 

1/7 of the country gets fed by fedgov with money taken from others. Just wait until we actually go socialism and fedgov runs out of other people's money and/or just keeps most of it for themselves as a socialist leader is want to do. 

Picture of the year last year for me was a woman walking back to Venezuela after a day of shopping in Columbia. One of the items she was carrying was toilet paper and the brand was "Elite".


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

JohnP said:


> Cheery thoughts.
> 
> 1/7 of the country gets fed by fedgov with money taken from others. Just wait until we actually go socialism and fedgov runs out of other people's money and/or just keeps most of it for themselves as a socialist leader is want to do.
> 
> Picture of the year last year for me was a woman walking back to Venezuela after a day of shopping in Columbia. One of the items she was carrying was toilet paper and the brand was "Elite".


Don't forget that there is a deep and tangled web to unravel here. Let's not forget such welfare as subsidies, grants for purposes ranging from useful albeit unnecessary to downright frivolous, contracts which are the things of the contractor's hottest, sweatiest dreams such that they don't even have to do the work themselves but rather sub the work for half the money--oh, and how did I almost forget the trillion dollar bank bailout and the equally useless, asinine, and cronyist "stimulus"--yet for some reason the poor folks always stand alone when the bricks start flying.


----------



## JohnP (Sep 1, 2010)

I think most of the bank bailout went to million dollar bonuses for the bankers and most of the auto bailout went to building factories in other countries. 

Anyone(family) making less than $30k/yr gets more money back from the IRS, than they paid in. 

Good thing we have a middle class to pay for all this. What happens when we don't?

shtf

Most of our family thought we were crazy for wanting to leave FL and come to the Ozarks. Someone even called HRS on us to try and prevent us from leaving by getting us tied up with the system. Said we had no electric, no running water and no food. It's true that we had the electric service turned off. We didn't end up leaving as soon as we planned but we had solar panels running a 12vdc fridge and I had a big generator that would run the well pump and water heater a couple times a day. The pump tank was a bladder type and would keep a bit of pressure for quite a while so when the HRS lady showed up, I turned a faucet on and hot water came out. I opened up our 12 vdc fridge and there were fresh veggies and chicken right up top. She asked the kids what they ate and drank and they listed off normal stuff and they both drank milk most of the time. I'm still not sure if it was my sister or mo-in-law but they were the ones going nuts over us leaving and had been talking to each other about it on the phone. They'll make good little socialists.

Mo-in-law's sister told my wife that she thought we were smart for coming out here and learning how to live the simple life because "she sees it coming". Never have had the chance to ask her what "it" is. 

My other, older sister is getting close to retirement age and thinks she'll probably get pushed out of her job before that and she's never set money back plus she's a renter so she's getting concerned and mentions moving out here in a somewhat joking manner. 

I just know that if tshtf, FL isn't the place I want to be and knew I wanted to own property and not a city lot. This is one of the few areas we could afford to do this. Got 8 acres and last year, signed a contract on the adjoining 7.5 acres. I've almost got the perimeter cleared for fence so that will be done soon. The fence will be paid for with our big socialistic tax refund. Then we'll get a breeding pair or buck and a few does for meat goats. Also some kunekune pigs. Need to get more chickens and work on keeping a multi-generational flock of dual purpose birds. I've got some steel pipe arches from a hay storage house that I plan on making a high tunnel from. Also plan to keep 2-3 new covers in stock for it.

Guess you could say I'm prepping for the inevitability of being poorer some day. Retirement or socialism. I'm also prepping for the kids in that there's enough room here for them to build here.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

JohnP said:


> I think most of the bank bailout went to million dollar bonuses for the bankers and most of the auto bailout went to building factories in other countries.
> 
> Anyone(family) making less than $30k/yr gets more money back from the IRS, than they paid in.
> 
> ...


I am with you on the plan and sympathize regarding the relatives. It seems that most relatives are so conditioned to the prevailing consumer economy that they just can't fathom leaving the plantation and recoil in fear and shock at the notion of anyone actually doing it.

You may come out ahead on taxes if you have a little flock of deductions following you around, but otherwise this isn't necessarily the case.


----------



## JohnP (Sep 1, 2010)

16 and 17 so it won't be for much longer and the 17 yo is autistic and will never be able to work.

My sisters are bad about the whole keeping up appearances - keeping up with the Jones' etc.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

very few of the social elite could keep up with the Joneses.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Mish said:


> My MIL lives with us, and at least twice a week she ambushes us while we're watching tv: "There's this video that you need to watch that the main stream media won't talk about, so that we're prepared when the SHTF!" I am starting to get the same primitive fight or flight reaction that I get when someone approaches me requesting to talk about the good news.
> 
> I recently realized that having to go to the bathroom when the video starts works pretty well but I'm sure she's starting to wonder about my continence.


Or you are reporting to "them"


----------



## 304Thomas55 (Jul 14, 2018)

Most of the stuff that happens in DC daily has little effect on common poor folks. It affects the rich and then they get on Facebook or Twitter to get us involved because they need re enforcements to make themselves feel better about whatever they're complaining about or bragging about. Unplug and be happy


----------

